# lost throw bag west fork san juan



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

This is a longshot but, I left a yellow nrs throw bag (inside to a guide belt bag) river left at our first scout on the west fork san juan. No name on it. By the way...spectacular run.


----------

